# superdrol 1st cycle results



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

so i just finished my 1st ever cycle it was superdrol (only 3 weeks) when i started i was exactly 12 and a half stone and 5 ft 9 i gained a full stone of what seems to be very dry lean mass and now weigh 13 and a half stone bang on my arms look miles bigger so does chest gained 4 inches on chest overall very pleased  good times oh yeah and bench press is up by 20kg no gyno whatsoever and may not even need a pct as did not get shut down for some strange reason balls are same size lol


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Good stuff mate:thumb: Thought about maybe doing a cycle but need to do more research first.

You got any pics??


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

If it's really lean gains, and you can keep any of it..

Then that's nuts.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Think you should still run a pct to help you keep gains? Sounds good mate :thumb:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

MillionG said:


> If it's really lean gains, and you can keep any of it..
> 
> Then that's nuts.


I agree. It sounds unbelievable especially after 3 weeks. Well done :thumb:


----------



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

Good results. :thumb: Not supprising with sdrol tho its powerful ****. I would whether or not you were shut down do a pct.

Did you get any sides? Mine were horrendous lol. I got cramps everywhere.


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

for now heres a pic of my bicep you can see the stretch marks considering im not heavy at all pretty good guns i think considering my weight doing superhalo next cant really get a body shot as i dont have a big mirror and no one is here 2 take a pic


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Good product 

I've just finished pct and kept most of the gains.


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

nice mate do u know roughly what weight u gained?


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Roughly short of a stone,

was going to weigh myself today to see.

Not had chance this week to get to the same scales at Boots.

I know I've lost a little weight but most of that is water.


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

I also rate superdrol very highly and will include it as a kick-start in my next cycle..

I may even try superdrol & dbol, may be a good synergy.. just the associated hepatoxicity, should be ok though


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I didn't really get anything from superdrol (not saying you didn't. But Dbol was very good for me, with weight and strength (both meds where used as a kickstart ((separate cycles)) to my test enth/deca/tren).


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Interesting, I was debating weather to use superdrol

as a kick start for a test cycle.

As I know how I react to the product...

Might use the tried and tested dbol route, or not lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

frowningbudda said:


> Interesting, I was debating weather to use superdrol
> 
> as a kick start for a test cycle.
> 
> ...


I think you should go with sdrol kickstart. I obv. works for you ( you got a stone). I didn't really have anything to report. Everyone reacts differently(ish)


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

I prefer dbol as it feels 'cleaner' and the strength gains are more pronounced, but the gains from superdrol (for me anyway) are nothing short of amazing, especially in the short time period.

I've yet to see anyone try sdrol & dbol together (probably no ones stupid enough), but im guna try it


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Should keep a log, be interesting to see the results


----------

